# Cpt 00830 vs cpt 00840



## chase0702 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm coding one of our providers and they are using 00830 RV4 for inguinal hernia. My question is can we use 00840 RV6 for this procedure? Any suggestions would be great! Thank you


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Jul 22, 2010)

*inguinal hernia 00830 vs 00840*

It depends on the approach.  If you do it as a laparoscopy (49650) then 00840 would be appropriate.  If you do it as an open (ex: 49505) then you would use 00830.

Hope that helps.

Kellie


----------

